# WOW mit 2 Monitoren



## NF-ler (8. Februar 2007)

*Moin! *

Ich hab da ma ne Frage: Also, ich möchte gern WoW daddeln und 2 Monitore verwenden. Der 2. Monitor soll aba eigentlich nichts mit WoW zu tun haben, sondern ich möchte damit paralell zu WoW im Web surfen können ohne WoW zu minimieren. Vorweg: Auf dem einen Monitor soll WoW im fullscreen "non-fenster" modus laufen, weil mir sonst die fps in Keller gehn und ich ein Bilderbuch habe. 
Mein Problem jetzt: Ich hab zwar auf dem einen Bildschrim WoW und den andern den Windows Desktop, aba ich komme mir der Maus nicht zum anderen Monitor.
Vielleicht gibt es ja nur ein Tastenkürzel mir dem man mit der Maus "springen" kann.
Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, besten dank und 
schöne Grüsse ausm Norden


----------



## zulsar (8. Februar 2007)

Wenn Du einfach mit der Maus "wechseln" willst, dann musst Du den Fenster-Modus einstellen. Setz dann einfach den Haken drunter bei "Vollbildmodus", dann hast Du genau den gewünschten Effekt und bei mir funktioniert es einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann stört auch die Windows Leiste nicht mehr


----------



## NF-ler (8. Februar 2007)

Ich hatte nur ausprobiert im Fenstermodus, aber nicht den Hacken bei "maximiert" gehabt. Jetzt, durch "nachhacken" funktioniert es genau so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab. Und die fps sind auf dem ersten Blick auch nicht so low wie gerade noch.

Besten Dank für die super schnelle Antwort


----------



## zulsar (8. Februar 2007)

gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur wenn Du Programme startest wirst du ne Diashow kurz haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkum (19. Februar 2007)

Gibt es kein tool für solche sachen?
Also das ich mein Destop splitten kann? Wow ohen Fenstermodus auf 2. Bildschirm?


----------



## mellowd (23. Oktober 2007)

????


Habt Ihr schon mal was von ALT+TAB gehört





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vikale (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Jo alt+tab xD.
Ne es gibt da so ein tool;
Wir haben das bei der feuerwehr um schnell die Bildschirme zu wechseln, braucht man nur mit der maus vom einen raus in andren fahren. Muss ma gucken wie das heist, komm da am Donnerstag hin dann kann ichs euch sagen.
fruchtet auch  mit spielen, ham da ma cs 1.6 raufgepakt.

aber wenn wer fragt ihr wisst von nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (23. Oktober 2007)

Das Tool nennt sich Grafikkarten Treiber xD
Bei ATI habt ihr das Catalyst Control Center und Nvidia geht das auch über
Desktop->Eigenschaften->Einstellungen->Erweitert 


MfG


----------



## WolsraiN (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich raff das einfach nicht, kann mir jemand einfach sagen wie ich auf den zweiten monitor wechseln kann ( in dem falle mein laptop ) während ich wow zogge um da meinentwegen im inet zu surfen.


----------

